
The technology behind OpenAI’s fiction-writing, fake-news-spewing AI, explained - khao1201
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612975/ai-natural-language-processing-explained/
======
yummypaint
Literacy and critical thinking are more important than ever. The turing test
tends to get represented as a clear black and white result, but we are
entering an era when meaningful fractions of the population wont be able to
make the distinction.

